# Sphodropoda quinquedens - Threat Pose



## Precarious (Jul 3, 2013)

Someone is cranky today...


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 3, 2013)

That green striping and magenta mouth combo is priceless,a very cool species


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2013)

STOP PHOTOGRAPHING MY SISTER!! we all know she's pissy :tt2:


----------



## twolfe (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice. It's great that it will pose for you like that to show off the green stripes.


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Very nice. It's great that it will pose for you like that to show off the green stripes.


I agree

I'm tryin to get my cali female to threat pose so I can photograph her stripes


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jul 3, 2013)

That is the strangest pattern I've seen on both the face and forearms... quite trippy. The blackened spikes on the raptorials make her look even more menacing.

So cute ^_^


----------



## myzticalboi (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like someone has the lazy eyes . Great photos.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 3, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Very nice. It's great that it will pose for you like that to show off the green stripes.


The first photos I saw of this species online were of the threat and I'd never witnessed it for myself until the other day. This female was overdue to lay so bloated and irritable. She started threatening when i moved her to a glass tank (for extra humidity). She laid the next morning but she's still irritable so I took advantage of her display.

I never bug my mantids to make them threaten. I don't feel right doing that. I know eventually they'll be in a bad mood and hook me up with a good pose.


----------



## scytheclaw (Jul 3, 2013)

joker mantis 'why so serious'

really nice looking mantis


----------



## bobericc (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol she looks fiesty! So funny you eventually know she'll be moody, all it took was moving the little hen


----------



## Precarious (Jul 3, 2013)

scytheclaw said:


> joker mantis 'why so serious'
> 
> really nice looking mantis


I was thinking the same thing.






Also Robert Smith of The Cure. She does look pretty goth with the black nails as someone else pointed out.


----------



## ismart (Jul 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 3, 2013)

TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor thing! and u the man, I don't scare mine either! but gotta tell you, she is after you for something!


----------



## sally (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, she is beautiful


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2013)

Precarious said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd tap...

wait nevermind  too old for me :wheelchair:


----------



## Collin s (Jul 8, 2013)

i love the comparison between joker and the mantis! to funny


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 1, 2014)

it should be called the joker mantis


----------



## Precarious (Feb 1, 2014)

A couple more shots where you can see the pretty blue and yellow on the rim of the wings...


----------



## sally (Feb 1, 2014)

I really love the colors. I need to try to raise these someday


----------



## OctoberRainne (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow that blue is epic!


----------

